# RMS St HELENA



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built in 1990 at Aberdeen for the St Helena Line she is the main link between St Helena Island in the South Atlantic and the mainland UK. At 6767tns she carry's 1500tns of cargo and 128 passengers between Cardiff and St Helena via Tenerife.
photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------

